# Nortrac NT254 Backhoe?



## Joe O'Bremski (Dec 9, 2020)

So I bought a 2004 Nortrac NT254 last January that was gutted to fix the previous owners other Nortrac NT254... Axle was broken, electrical torn apart, cooling system rusted out, hydraulics leaking terribly, clutch slipping but for $1000 it seemed like a great deal. Over a few months and about another $1000 in parts I rebuilt the axle, adjusted the clutch, rewired it and got it running and it's a great little unit.

Only complaints so far is breaking the left side steering arm twice (but I'm a pretty good welder so easy fix) and the suspension traveling up so high it was hitting a radiator hose (welded in a taller stop in the suspension).

It came with the front end loader and I made a 500lbs counter weight with concrete and a 55 gallon barrel. I'd really like to find a backhoe for it. 

Anyone know what model backhoe was sold with the NT254? Might be easier to search for one online with a model number.... Does anyone know if it was a frame mount or 3 point hitch mount? And there is no rear hydraulic fittings so I'm assuming it had a PTO driven pump?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

One option. 
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200830837_200830837


----------



## Joe O'Bremski (Dec 9, 2020)

That is one option.... I'm hoping not to have to go the $6000 NEW route right away on my $2000 tractor


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I hear you. You can buy a complete running real backhoe for that kind of money!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Any old 3 point backhoe of the proper size, I would think.

Honestly, you are likely going to be disappointed with a small backhoe's performance


----------

